# Loving my E60 550i



## StylinPhil550i (May 15, 2016)

My first BMW and couldn't be happier. Having owned more than 40 different cars over the years, this is the most solid and smoothest ride I have ever experienced. The body lines, the power, and the comfort features makes for the perfect package.


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow that's a nice hot looking 5!!! You can get a speeding ticket while it's parked!!!


----------



## StylinPhil550i (May 15, 2016)

Well not yet anyway but you can hear blocks away and lives for tunnels...Thanks for the nods.


----------



## bladadahh (Mar 19, 2017)

Damnnnn that's clean makes me wanna wash mine


----------



## randow (Aug 16, 2017)

Amazing! Looks very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2020)

bladadahh said:


> Damnnnn that's clean makes me wanna wash mine


hahaha, feel the same


----------

